

Ask HN: A gift to C# developers? - zaroth

MS is making a huge investment in C# infrastructure, that seems like an equally large win for the C# developer economy as well? If you want to develop universally, has C# now become the the best option (was it before)?<p>Do other C# devs see this as a gift from MS? I know a lot of people live and breath C# every day, and would love to continue doing so!
======
EnderMB
I'm a happy .NET developer, but sometimes I often feel that being so involved
in .NET alienates me from a lot of useful tooling built for Linux. If I need a
tool there's usually something out there for me, but I'm a mid-to-senior level
ASP.NET developer that hasn't used Linux in anger since university, so I would
probably struggle if I decided to move over to another language.

I doubt all .NET developers feel this way, but I'm willing to bet that a lot
of existing .NET developers can't wait to fire up Linux and develop in a
framework they love with full support.

------
Fourkeys
Do you have any sources to add to this, I've just started learning ASP.net and
C# and would be interested to read what this refers to.

~~~
FesterCluck
He's likely referring to this:

[http://blogs.msdn.com/b/dotnet/archive/2014/11/12/net-
core-i...](http://blogs.msdn.com/b/dotnet/archive/2014/11/12/net-core-is-open-
source.aspx)

.Net was recently open sourced, along with the compilers. MS also has put real
effort into making it cross platfrom with great results.

As a C# & JavaScript developer, I'm floored with this. It's such a huge shift
from the past. Yes, it's wonderful.

